# Dressing test



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

*Dressing test *UPDATE**

We did little test with jetta's bumper. We used all products we had in the unit.









- Meguiar's Gold Class Trim Detailer 
- Autoglym Bumper Care 
- Meguiar's Hyper Dressing (1:1) 
- Valet Pro Yellow Bumper Gel 
- Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel

Hyper Dressing was worst. No shine at all. 
Autoglym was next, didn't like this.
Trim Detailer was good, but little greasy.
Winners was VP and CG, CG is bit more shiney than VP. Depends what you prefer, "factory-look"(VP) or shiney look(CG).


















I update this when I get chance to wash the bumper, and check durability.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

good test should have included dodo juice trim kit that would wipe the floor with them


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

First of all thanks for taking the time to carry out and post up your test.
Just a few questions.

How did you prep the trim prior to application?
And
What was your chosen application method with regards the products?

Look forward to your findings
Gordon.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Trim was prepped with normal wash with APC. 
We used meg's foam applicator pad for VP and CG and MF cloth for rest.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for this test, any updates?

Kind regards


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going to the unit tomorrow, so update coming then. Bumper is now washed couple of times and CG and Trim Detailer are holding well.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

-tom- said:


> good test should have included dodo juice trim kit that would wipe the floor with them


how much is that tom??


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> good test should have included dodo juice trim kit that would wipe the floor with them


I'd be surprised if it beat CG's NLG tbh.

@ the OP: I always used to wipe over the CG's with a MF about 20-30 minutes after application (be that on trim or tyres) to mute the shine slightly as I agree, it can be a bit OTT. I use Zaino Z16 on tyres now though, and where that's not necessary.

(btw. I've renamed the Wheels & Tyres section to include all exterior trim products this afternoon, so will move this thread into there :thumb


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Viper said:


> (btw. I've renamed the Wheels & Tyres section to include all Exterior trim products this afternoon, so will move this thread into there :thumb


*Cough* lol


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I have some Zaino Z-16 so must try this on the tyres as i have been stuck on Megs Endurance gel - Good stuff IMO


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Good that someone carry out this kind of tests:thumb: I look forward for results
I expected Hyper Dressing to be more successfull...


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

To be honest, i´m a kind of valet pro fan, so i put my vote on the VP Yellow Bumper Gel, it´s an excellent product


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

How did you get on with this?
personaly i dont think cg nlg is all that. My reason for this is that its quite greasy and after rain you can see where it has ran off seals etc. - all imo.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> How did you get on with this?
> personaly i dont think cg nlg is all that. My reason for this is that its quite greasy and after rain you can see where it has ran off seals etc. - all imo.


It needs a good buff afterwards and if more bling is needed to be reapplied and rebuffed. Will stop the streaking :thumb:


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot the camera 
Update coming tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

No problem :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Rascal_69 said:


> How did you get on with this?
> personaly i dont think cg nlg is all that. My reason for this is that its quite greasy and after rain you can see where it has ran off seals etc. - all imo.


it needs to be buffed with a microfibre cloth and this will prevent water marks etc


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

great test look forward to the results.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

durability is what's important, so far Ultima Trim Guard Plus works the best for me, and outlasts nearly everything, including BW, which actually lasts quite a bit. It's expensive, but it is very well worth it.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, so after couple of weeks CG and Trim Detailer are doing very well. Hyper Dressing is looking better what we expected, Valet Pro Yellow and AG are fading badly. I think VP needs couple more applications, jetta's dry bumper seems to swallowed it.
Maikki will post up pics later.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

would love to see some SP products inclued in these types of tests they seem to work great for me.

Thanks for doing the test btw.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I used to use megs because I loved the smell but i found i was using quite alot of it. Ive since converted to CG NLG and i must say it does go so much further. hope they make it smell delish soon


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Surprised at the AG dressing failing so quick, I use it on my door handles, front air scuttle and rear wiper arm and it lasts for ages. Put some on a couple of months ago and they are still nice and black.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm surprised at the hyper dressing result, its looks a small bottle too, I thought HD only came in 5 litre bottles.
You say it had no shine, what dilution ratio did you use. you dilute it differently depending on whether you want no shine, semi shine or shiny.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

It's an empty Fanta bottle We diluted it 1:1 for ready to use. HD didn't had any shine at start, but it's looking pretty good now after wash.



Scotty Pro said:


> Surprised at the AG dressing failing so quick, I use it on my door handles, front air scuttle and rear wiper arm and it lasts for ages. Put some on a couple of months ago and they are still nice and black.


Bumper was really dry, propably AG just needs new application or two as well as VP. They seem to soak into the bumper.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

One thing that i´ve figured out with the VP yellow bumper gel, is that it has low cleaning abilities, it is very gentil on plastics.
On my exterior trim it looks great, but they are in good condition, maybe on bad condition trim they will just need another aplication like you suggested.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

-JP- said:


> Ok, so after couple of weeks CG and Trim Detailer are doing very well. Hyper Dressing is looking better what we expected, Valet Pro Yellow and AG are fading badly. I think VP needs couple more applications, jetta's dry bumper seems to swallowed it.
> Maikki will post up pics later.


Is he going to post pics under this thread mate?


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

He was too busy on friday and today he's been out of town. Pics will be in this thread tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Pics are finally here. Couple overview pics first:

















Then close-up pics:

Meg's Trim Detailer









AG Bumper Care









Meg's Hyper Dressing









Valet Pro Yellow Bumper Gel









CG New Look Trim Gel









I'm suprised about Valet Pro, thought it would do better. Depends what kind of plastic you put it on, I suppose.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good results/review there!! good work :thumb:

CG new look is miles ahead imo, i have used it the last 6 months and been VERY impressed with it...


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

big ben said:


> good results/review there!! good work :thumb:
> 
> CG new look is miles ahead imo, i have used it the last 6 months and been VERY impressed with it...


i agree, the CG new look is best on that test, :thumb:


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually when compared live there's not much difference between Meguiars and CG.

I think that result varies between different type of plastics. Here's picture of my Saabs doorhandles after 2 weeks. Front door has CG and rear door ValetPro. There's something wrong with plastics and saab had recall about them but for some reason ex-owner did get them changed.










And this doorhandle is dressed with Megs endurance high gloss


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks to both you guys from the test:thumb:

Does anyone has experience of 303 Aerospace protectant btw? It is also one product that would be nice to test.


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Just got 303 on Tuesday so we can add it into my doorhandletest when these starts to fail in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

An interesting test to make, would be Valet Pro Protectant vs 303 Aerospace protectant 
the beading on the Vp protectant is great.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

as above for faded plastics i would use protectant. As this product will actually feed the plastic. It make take a couple of applications but the results are great. The yellow bumper gel is more for new cars for maintance. 

Glade to see it in this line up though. I think we should make a silicone based bumper dressing.


----------

